# [ 2014 ] Vacation Internationale VIP program



## ChrisandBeth (Nov 10, 2014)

As I understand it VI has two types of ownership. Points with an expiry date and permanent points. Expiry date points do not have access to the VIP program. But I am unclear if *all* permanent points automatically have the VIP program and if VIP benefits transfer on resale. 
I was told this weekend by a VI rep that not all permanent points are VIP (he indicated a maximum of 10% of all contracts would be VIP,) but he also said that VIP benefits transfer on resale. 
If he is correct one would expect resale ads to indicate if the account is VIP or regular.

Can any one shed a little light on this.

Chris


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 11, 2014)

*VI Prestige Program*

The VI Prestige Program (what you are calling VIP) is based on how many permant (vs end date) points you have.  However, it is my understanding that they must be either owned by you before a certain time (maybe 3 or 4 years ago) or purchased from VI.

It's a great program, especially if you can get Platinum.  I was able to do that on a bunch of resale points because I had bought them before the start of the Prestige program.


----------



## Snickym (Mar 29, 2015)

*From Resale to Prestige*

I originally bought 120 permanent VI points on the resale market. To get into the Prestige program I was required to make a purchase direct from VI. After much negotiation, I bought 20 more points, to become a Silver Prestige member.  

Prestige membership does give you an edge in booking popular times, some fees are reduced and when you pay your annual maintenance, you receive extras maintenance free points.  I have been able to grab extra 'bonus time' (last minute for cash bookings) which has helped me out twice in the past year.  

I'm still not sure if the benefits outweigh the much higher per point value that I paid for those 20 points.


----------



## Jdk321 (Dec 21, 2018)

So, we recently (a day ago) converted our term points to perm points at vi. We converted 106 of them to get us to silver prestige. The cost was about
 $7900 going directly through them. It now sounds like I way overspent again, and should hurry to revert the contract before that timeline is up to do so. Anyone have thoughts on this? Is continuing with the $70/point to perm a good enough deal to continue? Or not? Thank you!


----------



## easyrider (Dec 21, 2018)

Jdk321 said:


> So, we recently (a day ago) converted our term points to perm points at vi. We converted 106 of them to get us to silver prestige. The cost was about
> $7900 going directly through them. It now sounds like I way overspent again, and should hurry to revert the contract before that timeline is up to do so. Anyone have thoughts on this? Is continuing with the $70/point to perm a good enough deal to continue? Or not? Thank you!



No. You can buy another resale account for much less. 

I have a RTU contract and a couple of weeks ago we attended a very informative and easy presentation in Mazatlan to see if we wanted to change our 182 point contract. Gracie was the person we talked with at the resort restaurant. The offer she made was pretty good. After I told her I would not want to make my contract permanent she offered a 10 year extension for about $4000. With this 10 year extension we would also receive an Interval International Platinum and two bonus weeks at the Torres. The weeks are worth about $1500 and the II membership is worth about $1750 for a total of $3250. So the cost to add 10 years seems to be about $750 or $75 a year. I almost pulled the trigger. 

Bill


----------



## JohnPaul (Dec 24, 2018)

Jdk321 said:


> So, we recently (a day ago) converted our term points to perm points at vi. We converted 106 of them to get us to silver prestige. The cost was about
> $7900 going directly through them. It now sounds like I way overspent again, and should hurry to revert the contract before that timeline is up to do so. Anyone have thoughts on this? Is continuing with the $70/point to perm a good enough deal to continue? Or not? Thank you!




You can easily buy that many permanent points for much less on the resale market.  They won't qualify you for any prestige benefits, but they aren't that big at the silver level so I think any benefits you lose would be more than made up by the savings.

If you want to get to the platinum level (an expensive proposition now that you would have to buy everything from the developer) those benefits are really good and this would be a step toward that.


----------

